# happy NMD to me



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy new mandolin day to me. I already have a lovely Breedlove acoustic guitar. I've been on the lookout for a used Breedlove mandolin, preferrably gloss and oval hole. One recently came up on the Mandolin Cafe forum and I jumped all over it. It just arrived from Florida today so I'm still getting to know it. Loving the extra wide 1&3/16 nut. Its used but in fantastic condition. Great tone so far ....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Happy new mandolin day to me. I already have a lovely Breedlove acoustic guitar. I've been on the lookout for a used Breedlove mandolin, preferrably gloss and oval hole. One recently came up on the Mandolin Cafe forum and* I jumped all over it*. It just arrived from Florida today so I'm still getting to know it. Loving the extra wide 1&3/16 nut. Its used but in fantastic condition._* Great tone so far ....*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you found what you've been looking for and good to hear it's got great tone which is a little surprising after you jumped all over it. I've never heard of that helping a whole lot with the tone.:smile-new:

Congrats on the nice find!:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Very Cool looking mandolin. Congrats! :applouse:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice! I've played a lot of Breedlove mandolins at the local mom'n'pop and been sorely tempted. That shop seems to carry more Eastmans now so my opportunities are in decline, but I still lust for one. 

The mandolin cafe rocks. I'm there a lot. Cool that it helped you find it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool!

How is it tuned?

I don't know a whole lot about mandolins.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Bagpipe nice I have always thought about playing a mandolin again but my older fingers are starting to tell me that I won't be very good at it anymore and its been many years since I have even tried to pluck at one and the last time I tried it sounded just horrible. I am at Mandolin Cafe also but mostly to see what guitars are for sale. ship


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


"I WILL NOW CRUSH YOU WITH MY GIANT MUSICAL INSTRUMENT YOU TINY INSIGNIFICANT LITTLE BUG - MMMWWAAHAHAHAHA!!"


Sorry, couldn't resist. :sSig_help:

Congrats on your new mandolin!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations, very cool looking little instrument. Love the sound of mandolins. Must resist MAS!!!

Neil


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not really into mandolin's but damn it that litle thing looks quite interesting, Oh! by the way you look just a little to serious for someone with a NMD, post a vid of you playing, I like to hear it.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

HNMD!

I don't suffer from MAS and have only a mild case of GAS. But I got a severe case of UAS


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mooh, do you post as Mooh at the Acoustic Guitar Forum? Just noticed a post by Mooh. Mooh ... Mooh ... I think I've said Mooh enough times now.



Mooh said:


> Very nice! I've played a lot of Breedlove mandolins at the local mom'n'pop and been sorely tempted. That shop seems to carry more Eastmans now so my opportunities are in decline, but I still lust for one.
> 
> The mandolin cafe rocks. I'm there a lot. Cool that it helped you find it.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Mooh, do you post as Mooh at the Acoustic Guitar Forum? Just noticed a post by Mooh. Mooh ... Mooh ... I think I've said Mooh enough times now.


Yup. That would be me, Mooh.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I'd post some more pics of the mandolin. More pics are always good, right ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice mando man! 

I still need an A type.

Someday.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool mandolin.

One day I might get one myself.

Enjoy!


----------

